

Turntable.fm Nabs Rights to Another 6.5 Million Songs From BMI - citadrianne
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/07/21/turntable-fm-nabs-rights-to-another-6-5-million-songs-from-bmi/

======
ethank
Turntable is how music startups should be done. Super impressed with these
guys.

